# Surprises & Disappointments 2013 Part 1



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

As I sit down to write this I am completely exhausted from watching the conclusion of the Kia Classic. It just doesn't get much more exciting than that. Beatriz Recari defeated I.K. Kim on the second hole of a playoff. The 18th hole at the Avira Golf Club is one of the best finishing holes in all of golf. Your drive is threatened by water all the way up the right side. If you miss your approach shot to the green to the right, there is a water hazard. Miss it to the left and getting it up and down is nearly impossible. Landing it on the green is no sure bet for par either, as the 2 tiered green led to 3 putts all day long. Both I.K. Kim and Beatriz Recari just needed to two putt for a win in regulation, but neither one could. On to 18 they went again for the first playoff hole. They hit the green in two, but they both 3 putted once again, and on they went to play 18 for a third straight time. I.K. then hit the green in regulation, and Beatrice almost went into the hazard on the right, leaving her with 4 feet of grass to putt through. I.K. putted first and just missed, leaving her with a tap in for par. Beatriz would now have to get down in two to keep play alive. Her putt then went through the four feet of grass and another 13 feet of green to land square in the center of the cup.

For Beatriz, it was the second win of her young career. For Kim, who missed winning her first major championship last year when she missed a 14 inch putt, it was another devastating loss.


On to today's topic. Although the LPGA has only completed 5 of the 28 tournaments on the 2013 schedule, I don't think it is too early to see who the biggest surprises and biggest disappointments are so far this year. I will revisit this after the 15th tournament, and again at year's end.

For complete story:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Surprises and Disappointments 2013 - Part 1


----------

